# Comment exploiter les données de l'application SANTÉ



## jplaleu (16 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai exploiter les données de Santé qui me fournit un fichier export.zip qui une fois dézippé donne deux fichiers: export_cda.xml et export.xml. Ma question avec quel logiciel (sous MAC high sierra 10.13.6) puis-je exploitée ces données. 
J'ai essayé sous Excel, word impossible d'importer ces données. Merci de vos réponses. cordialement. jean-pierre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

Il s'agit de simple fichier texte au format xml (pour séparer les champs)

Quelques lignes du export_cda.xml (rythme cardiaque dans ce cas là) :

```
<value>62</value>
      <type>HKQuantityTypeIdentifierHeartRate</type>
      <unit>count/min</unit>
```

Quelques lignes du export.xml (là c'est la distance parcourue) :

```
<Record type="HKQuantityTypeIdentifierDistanceWalkingRunning" sourceName="Huawei Santé" sourceVersion="8.0.33.300" unit="km" creationDate="2020-06-15 22:03:58 +0200" startDate="2020-06-14 14:44:00 +0200" endDate="2020-06-14 14:45:00 +0200" value="0.054"/>
 <Record type="HKQuantityTypeIdentifierDistanceWalkingRunning" sourceName="Huawei Santé" sourceVersion="8.0.33.300" unit="km" creationDate="2020-06-15 22:03:58 +0200" startDate="2020-06-14 14:45:00 +0200" endDate="2020-06-14 14:46:00 +0200" value="0.045"/>
 <Record type="HKQuantityTypeIdentifierDistanceWalkingRunning" sourceName="Huawei Santé" sourceVersion="8.0.33.300" unit="km" creationDate="2020-06-15 22:03:58 +0200" startDate="2020-06-14 15:18:00 +0200" endDate="2020-06-14 15:19:00 +0200" value="0.006"/>
```

Que souhaites-tu faire de ces données ?


----------



## jplaleu (16 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il s'agit de simple fichier texte au format xml (pour séparer les champs)
> 
> Quelques lignes du export_cda.xml (rythme cardiaque dans ce cas là) :
> 
> ...



Je voudrais faire un tableau Excel pour comptabiliser le nombre de Kms parcouru par mois, le nombre de pas et étages (je fais de la randonnées ce qui correspondra au Dénivelé fait) ainsi que d'autres infos quand j'aurais acheté l"apple Watch .
Merci de ta réponse et si tu as une solution....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

A priori ce n'est pas possible directement:

un script en python qui permet cela (ou aussi un site, mais niveau confidentialité je n'aime pas cette solution) : https://www.ryanpraski.com/apple-health-data-how-to-export-analyze-visualize-guide/
via une application (payante) : https://medium.com/macoclock/how-to-export-health-data-from-iphone-60a88cfe1825
autre solution, se faire soi-même un script transformant les fichiers xml en csv (ça doit être réalisable via automator)


----------



## jplaleu (16 Juillet 2020)

Merci de vos réponses: Sur l'app store je n'ai pas trouvé l'application que vous citez (You can get HealthExport from the AppStore), peut-être qu'elle n'est pas sur le store français.
en ce qui concerne le script python, cela est au dela de mes compétences, je ne connais rien programmation et nul en anglais, tu vois le niveau... 
C'est sympa à toi d'avoir cherché je t'en remercie grandement, peut-être que d'autres personnes du forum trouverons une solution.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

"Health Export CSV" sur l'app store de l'iPhone : https://apps.apple.com/us/app/health-export-csv/id1477944755
A voir si 2€30 te convienne pour simplifier ton utilisation. Mais peut-être qu'il y a aussi d'autres application du même style moins chère voir gratuite.


----------



## jplaleu (16 Juillet 2020)

J'en ai trouvé une gratuite QS Access, j'ai regardé les autres dont celle que tu m'as signalé, encore merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

Content que tu en ai trouvé une gratuite et bien fonctionnelle


----------

